# Insurance In NH



## Swinn (May 14, 2005)

Anyone from New Hampshire have liability insurance for plowing. Has anyone come after you with a suit? I would think because it is the live free or die state the courts would be less likely to rule in their favor unless you were completely negligent. I put a plow on my truck and I expect maybe some of the neighbors might flag me down at somepoint or someone might flag me down when I am taking care of a relatives drive. I want to know if I should or just tell them that I can't *if* that situation arrives. Maybe even in the future I might want to sub.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

It boils down to: How much risk are you willing to take?

There is a potential risk that you may damage something. Then there is a potential risk that you will be sued for damages. Then there is a potential risk that you will be judged liable. Then there is a potential risk that you will have to sell everything you own to settle the judgement.

On the other hand, if you damage something they might say "Oh, don't worry about it". Or - you may never cause any damage.

Or - you might slide into a car, causing it to slam into a gas pump, causing a fire which burns three other cars and destroys the store. Then an old person has a heart attack from the excitement, leading to a wrongful death suit in addition to the costs related to the medical care all those people received.

Oh, and because you didn't have Commercial Vehicle insurance and you insurance carrier determined that you were using your vehicle to plow for pay (commercially), they refused accept your claim of damages and the others' claim for liability. Then they cancelled your insurance policy and, because of that, you are forced to go on high-risk insurance (still not good for commercial use).

So, how much risk are you willing to take?


----------



## Swinn (May 14, 2005)

Thanks
Well I am a whimp so not much but I guess it boils down to good judgement. I will have to look at each one as it comes.(If it comes) My vehicle insurance was notified and changes to policy were made to cover the truck with the plow on it for my current intentions. Actually one insurance broker told me that I did not need to tell them about the plow because it would be covered for my use because there would be a surcharge in many cases. I didn't like that sneaky response but it would save me money by switching.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Swinn said:


> Actually one insurance broker told me that I did not need to tell them about the plow because it would be covered for my use because there would be a surcharge in many cases. I didn't like that sneaky response but it would save me money by switching.


I'd suggest that you "get it in writing" that you are covered for plowing commercially. Not that I would mistrust ANY insurance agent. I'm sure they're all the most honest, forthcoming and upfront people in the world. Especially those who say "Don't worry, we've got a way around it".


----------



## Dupesy (Aug 27, 2004)

I went through Foy Agency on Portsmouth Ave in Exeter. The policy is with National Grange Mutual. I was surprised at the price, considering it's a new truck and I'm 24 y/o.


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

Dupesy, How much are you paying in the insurance? I have the same company but just for my liability (covers from landscaping to plowing, 1 mil.). I will be buying a brandnew dump truck hopefully really soon and would like to know how much insurnace is through them.
thanks
James


----------



## Dupesy (Aug 27, 2004)

$153.00/month, roughly. That covers my truck, which is also my daily driver, as well as general liability. It ended up being two seperate policies, so I think I got some sort of a multi-policy discount. As far as restrictions on what I can plow, they only said I couldn't plow public roads, ie contracting with the town or state.


----------

